# Honda Accord 2018 Sport and installing Apps



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## seandop (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you had any luck connecting with ADB over USB? I've got a 2018 EX-L and haven't had any luck with ADB, putting the head into Device mode, or finding a way to enable the web browser. There doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there yet about the 2018 heads. I found a post on Reddit about how one guy was able to gain access to the web browser on a 2018 Pilot with a similar head, but that trick doesn't work on ours.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Not yet, still trying. Found something about an extra menu once the USB A to A is plugged into the computer but havent been able to try it yet. Once the USB cable is plugged into the computer, you have to hold the menu button to switch it to device mode. Hope that works

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 7, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> Not yet, still trying. Found something about an extra menu once the USB A to A is plugged into the computer but havent been able to try it yet. Once the USB cable is plugged into the computer, you have to hold the menu button to switch it to device mode. Hope that works

Click to collapse



Was that on a 2018 model? Any chance you can send me the link to that post?


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 7, 2018)

That's on the civic and pilot threads.

Civic 2017
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3621582

Cant find the pilot thread now 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 7, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> That's on the civic and pilot threads.
> 
> Civic 2017
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3621582
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, only some of that is applicable to us. For 2018, hold Power, Home, and Source to enter the first hidden menu, then hold Home to enter the second hidden menu. Still haven't figured out how to get to the third menu, where you can change the device mode.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll try it again this weekend. With long hours at work and making head unit bypass and mercman mini harnesses for the 9th Gen, it's sometimes hard to get this stuff done. Havent been able to install my new speakers, DSP and amp either.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 9, 2018)

The hack that was discovered to work on the 2018 Odyssey with a very similar head unit has been fixed on ours. I keep trying to get creative, but it seems like Honda is finally working to lock these down...


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 9, 2018)

Damn, I was hoping on installing a 256GB HDD, Waze and a Google Play Music. I'll be trying this weekend again for the hack and seeing what I can find. With Android there's always a way. I could try see I I can boot in in download or recovery mode and installing SU. Honda needs a way to service these, all we have to do is find it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunod7 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Browser*

So I’m not certain how or if it helps, but I have been able to get access to the web browser on my 18 Accord.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 13, 2018)

I got access to it too. What we need is a working ADB session yoneither oush SU, or reboot in download or recovery mode. And that will be our next roadblock, finding out if we can push files in recovery.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 13, 2018)

Stunod7 said:


> So I’m not certain how or if it helps, but I have been able to get access to the web browser on my 18 Accord.

Click to collapse



How, pray tell?

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------




broly10000 said:


> I got access to it too. What we need is a working ADB session yoneither oush SU, or reboot in download or recovery mode. And that will be our next roadblock, finding out if we can push files in recovery.

Click to collapse



And have you figured out how to get into Recovery mode yet?


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nope, still trying with limited time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 13, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> Nope, still trying with limited time.

Click to collapse



Ok. How did you get into the web browser?


----------



## Stunod7 (Mar 13, 2018)

seandop said:


> Ok. How did you get into the web browser?

Click to collapse



I'll be honest, I don't know how repeatable this is, but here is how I went about it.  

I did a factory reset on the stereo to troubleshoot something else.  Imgur album below that kind of follows along.  After I did a reset I noticed a new icon on the top bar in the spot just to the left of the clock.  It resembled a cellular/wifi strength indicator with a question mark.  When tapping it I would go to the system status screen where a new line appeared that reads "Sign in to network" with the options of "Open" or "Dismiss".  When I click "Open" it would bring me to a bit of a controlled browser titled "Sign in to network" that has a hyperlink that lists there is a security issue with the website it's trying to direct me to.  On that page it gives me the option to "Continue anyway via browser".  When I click that, it launches a full browser and I can get to anywhere, as long as I'm on wifi.  

If I screw up at any point, or close down the browser, or go home, I have to shut my car off for a few minutes, turn it back on and the question mark returns.

imgur.com/gallery/MTLzN


----------



## scoop_dtx (Mar 14, 2018)

Do you think Panasonic service manuals or Honda manuals are needed? 

Step 1 has to be able to tell the headunit to receive. 

Would a Honda tech need this? 
Sounds more like for programmers at Panasonic. 

I will search and see who else uses Panasonic maybe mind a clue.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you for helping with the search. Yes, we use panasonic for the Basic trim and 1.5t Sport. Not sure for the 2.0T.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 14, 2018)

scoop_dtx said:


> Do you think Panasonic service manuals or Honda manuals are needed?
> 
> Step 1 has to be able to tell the headunit to receive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did some quick searching last week and came up mostly empty. Presumably there's a manual somewhere that details how to put the unit into Device mode and/or enter recovery mode.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 15, 2018)

seandop said:


> I did some quick searching last week and came up mostly empty. Presumably there's a manual somewhere that details how to put the unit into Device mode and/or enter recovery mode.

Click to collapse



Check out this manual. I couldnt find anything for device mode. See if you can find anything.

https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArDVDBmfsf5b4lzpNJ26YDcMYaao

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 16, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> Check out this manual. I couldnt find anything for device mode. See if you can find anything.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArDVDBmfsf5b4lzpNJ26YDcMYaao

Click to collapse



Thanks for the share. Unfortunately, or didn't teach me anything new. :/ I also spent the $20 for access to Honda's tech info site with their thousands of service manuals, bulletins, and updates. Nothing useful there, either. I think we need a Panasonic Automotive manual.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## tallpr24 (Mar 23, 2018)

hi guys, I just got my 2018 accord sport and interested in installing apps.  How do I get to the browser?


----------



## seandop (Mar 26, 2018)

So @broly10000 figured out how to change the device mode in the 2018 Accords. Hold Power, Brightness, and Phone for a few seconds to bring up a menu. Change the USB mode to ADB mode, then plug in your USB cord to the port in the center console (the front port will not work for this purpose). Then change the USB mode 2 to Peripheral. If you already have USB Debugging enabled under Developer options, this will allow the head unit to show up when running "adb devices". I still haven't found a way to get the debugging authorization pop-up to display on the head unit, so I haven't actually been able to connect to it yet.

Additionally, if you change the connection type under Developer Options to something other than MTP and then back to MTP, a few folders will show up on the internal storage (they're all empty).


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 29, 2018)

seandop said:


> So @broly10000 figured out how to change the device mode in the 2018 Accords. Hold Power, Brightness, and Phone for a few seconds to bring up a menu. Change the USB mode to ADM mode, then plug in your USB cord to the port in the center console (the front port will not work for this purpose). Then change the USB mode 2 to Peripheral. If you already have USB Debugging enabled under Developer options, this will allow the head unit to show up when running "adb devices". I still haven't found a way to get the debugging authorization pop-up to display on the head unit, so I haven't actually been able to connect to it yet.
> 
> Additionally, if you change the connection type under Developer Options to something other than MTP and then back to MTP, a few folders will show up on the internal storage (they're all empty).

Click to collapse



Awesome news! I tried all I knew this past weekend and moved on to installing sound equipmeny (DSP, Amps, etc) and will be trying to reboot in recovery and trying to push root and packages if possible. Hope it works like phones.


Edit:

Noticed that you mentioned that the front USB will nor work, only the onenin the middle pocket. I dont have a middle pocket USB. What trim do you have? Hope honda passes the main USB in the EX-L to the center console and in the middle pocket in the EX. I would buy the cable for the EX-L since the EX has the full port behind the head unit but the cablen is reduced.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Mar 29, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> Awesome news! I tried all I knew this past weekend and moved on to installing sound equipmeny (DSP, Amps, etc) and will be trying to reboot in recovery and trying to push root and packages if possible. Hope it works like phones.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got an EX-L. If you ever figure out how to get adb to actually connect to the head unit, please let me know!


----------



## Jact10 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hhh


----------



## seandop (Mar 31, 2018)

Jact10 said:


> how you get access?

Click to collapse



Dude, there's only 3 pages in this thread. Go back and read!


----------



## Ludeape (Apr 1, 2018)

You guys see this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsKPPo-u68c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## seandop (Apr 2, 2018)

Ludeape said:


> You guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw it yesterday. I don't recall seeing anything about removing an Android restriction or driver distraction in any of the hidden menus, but I'm going to take another look.


----------



## iost (Apr 3, 2018)

*opening browser*

Will duplicate my message here:



iost said:


> Actually there is hidden browser, at least in touring trim. Someone has already mentioned here on how to get access to it:
> 1. When I turn on HU, section to the left from digital clock contains "signal strength" icon with a question mark on it (section where I also have bluetooth, phone signal, phone battery and traffic report connection icons).
> 2. After clicking it I get to "System Status" page. First item here is called "Sign in to network [Open] [Dismiss]". No idea what's that. I don't have any Honda services subscription (Link, Sirius, Concierge etc) - maybe it's one of those.
> 3. If I click "Open" I will be redirected to some kind of embedded browser (read-only, no buttons, nothing) which says that "network I'm trying to join has security issues". It also has a link "continue anyway via browser".
> 4. After clicking that link normal browser is displayed.

Click to collapse



I was not able to connect to my phone AP for some reason, will try tomorrow with internet via router.


----------



## seandop (Apr 3, 2018)

iost said:


> Will duplicate my message here:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not able to connect to my phone AP for some reason, will try tomorrow with internet via router.

Click to collapse



No question mark for me. Is there one for you?


----------



## iost (Apr 3, 2018)

@seandop Yes, I described my experience. Will try to attach images to this message.


----------



## seandop (Apr 3, 2018)

iost said:


> @seandop Yes, I described my experience. Will try to attach images to this message.

Click to collapse


@Stunod7 didn't see that question mark until he did a factory reset. I've done a factory reset and still don't see it. Have you always had it?


----------



## iost (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh, silly me. That's AT&T thingy... I think there is their hotspot available. Asks to open something like "https://myvehicle.att.com/#/start%3Foem=honda&eimsi=...."
And no, I didn't do factory resets.

Images:


----------



## seandop (Apr 3, 2018)

iost said:


> Oh, silly me. That's AT&T thingy... I think there is their hotspot available. Asks to open something like "https://myvehicle.att.com/#/start?oem=honda&eimsi=...."
> And no, I didn't do factory resets.
> 
> Images:

Click to collapse



I had wondered if we might be able to access the browser if we tried to use a WiFi network protected with a captive portal. I don't currently have such a network, but maybe it's not too difficult for me to create one.


----------



## seandop (Apr 4, 2018)

seandop said:


> I had wondered if we might be able to access the browser if we tried to use a WiFi network protected with a captive portal. I don't currently have such a network, but maybe it's not too difficult for me to create one.

Click to collapse



Update: It doesn't work. :/


----------



## xodlike (Apr 6, 2018)

2018 Accord Touring...

I've been able to get the web browser working & loading websites on a few instances, by opening the AT&T hot-spot captive portal, and tricking the headunit into swapping to wifi tethering hosted off my phone. Haven't figured out how to do it reliably. Shifting from park immediately closes the browser.

Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Meet_1997 (Apr 8, 2018)

How you entered into developer's option? What password did you used?


----------



## broly10000 (Apr 8, 2018)

Meet_1997 said:


> How you entered into developer's option? What password did you used?

Click to collapse



No password. Just tap the build number 7 times

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## broly10000 (Apr 8, 2018)

seandop said:


> I've got an EX-L. If you ever figure out how to get adb to actually connect to the head unit, please let me know!

Click to collapse



Still nothing. The farthest I have been is getting an error.

Adb server version (32) doesn't match this client (39)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iost (Apr 22, 2018)

I was playing with abd today... Adb sees the device:

```
List of devices attached
2ccc4d62 unauthorized usb:1-7.1
```
However, in order to connect we need to authorize our laptop on the device via popup dialog. Which never appears.

Looks like honda disabled any system popups or something. Without that we can't connect adb. Wifi connection won't work either.

I wonder if there is any other way to do that...

UPDATE: looks like HU tries to show that confirmation dialog, but it is being blocked (my guess). Following scenario leads to black screen on HU every time, only BACK button is working:

```
adb kill-server
delete adbkey and adbkey.pub files in .android dir on laptop
adb start-server
adb wait-for-device
```

I was disabling running services (from developer options) - there might be something overlapping android messages... But no luck.

Also I tried to disable different apps in Detail Information->app manager->configure apps->draw over other apps->show system, but again with not much luck.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## seandop (Apr 23, 2018)

iost said:


> I was playing with abd today... Adb sees the device:
> 
> However, in order to connect we need to authorize our laptop on the device via popup dialog. Which never appears.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. That's the same place I've been stuck at. No ideas on how to force or bypass the pop-up...


----------



## iost (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok, you've replied while I was editing my message... Still haven't tried to stop some services. One of them, by the way, was responsible for power+brightness+phone combination, it doesn't work anymore.

Is there a way to restart HU without unplugging the battery? Holding power/ignition btn doesn't work.


----------



## dd908 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Stunod*

How do you enable the web browser on a new 18
Accord ? Been trying no luck


----------



## iost (Apr 24, 2018)

dd908 said:


> How do you enable the web browser on a new 18
> Accord ? Been trying no luck

Click to collapse



Page 3, message #29.


----------



## dd908 (Apr 24, 2018)

*How ?*

*w*


broly10000 said:


> I got access to it too. What we need is a working ADB session yoneither oush SU, or reboot in download or recovery mode. And that will be our next roadblock, finding out if we can push files in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How do you enable the browser


----------



## seandop (Apr 25, 2018)

iost said:


> Ok, you've replied while I was editing my message... Still haven't tried to stop some services. One of them, by the way, was responsible for power+brightness+phone combination, it doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Is there a way to restart HU without unplugging the battery? Holding power/ignition btn doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Did you get this figured out? If not, I have an idea.



iost said:


> Page 3, message #29.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure that's just on Touring. I've never seen that question mark...


----------



## iost (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope, dead end. I ended up with dead HU, had to disconnect the battery to reset it and then do a factory reset as every 2nd time I turned the ignition on HU won't start at all. Weird stuff.

There is still an option to find someone from honda service who might know  Also, we could sponsor codeage to hack accord's HU 

For now, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Samkruger (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all. I have read through the pages and found very helpful information. I have been trying to the ADB connection to work on my 2018 Accord Sport 2.0T and so far no luck.  Few days ago I connected my pc to the HU and some pop up came up on the HU but disappeared instantly. I have tried it again couple of times but no luck. Will be trying again soon.


----------



## iost (Apr 29, 2018)

Got an email from honda couple of days ago regarding system updates. Basically it says: go check youtube for WiFi update or update using USB.

I wonder if it's possible to re-pack system update on USB and make HU install it... Enabled installer should be enough.


----------



## iost (May 2, 2018)

Regarding software update: plugged in usb, HU wrote 3 files to it (device, software and hardware info in json format). Then followed instruction from honda web site, downloaded 35M update (.zip). Inside - 2 files: json with updated versions and .dp update file (binary format, maybe someone knows how to deal with RedBendEFDPackage?)

Next, interesting part: here is what honda says:


> Remove the USB drive from your computer and return to your vehicle.
> With your foot off the brake pedal set the vehicle’s power mode to ON by pressing the Engine Start/Stop button twice.
> From the home screen select "Systems Updates".
> Select "via USB".
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like update is only possible in power mode ON but no engine running... Tried to connect adb in that mode, but... no luck. Again.


----------



## unknownbeing (May 7, 2018)

Hondata claims they have found a way to install apps, along with a way to customize the gauge LCD


----------



## seandop (May 7, 2018)

unknownbeing said:


> Hondata claims they have found a way to install apps, along with a way to customize the gauge LCD

Click to collapse



Link?


----------



## broly10000 (May 7, 2018)

Link please. I'll test this tonight if available. I gave up on root whitout the adb prompt.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## unknownbeing (May 8, 2018)

seandop said:


> Link?

Click to collapse





broly10000 said:


> Link please. I'll test this tonight if available. I gave up on root whitout the adb prompt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No actual process posted yet.
http://www.driveaccord.net/forums/265-performance/521106-head-unit-upgrade.html


----------



## Galaxy-511 (May 10, 2018)

I just bought accord 2018 E-XL

is it possible to install google maps and assistant?

can't find anything on the web or youtube


----------



## broly10000 (May 10, 2018)

Galaxy-511 said:


> I just bought accord 2018 E-XL
> 
> is it possible to install google maps and assistant?
> 
> can't find anything on the web or youtube

Click to collapse



Pick a number and take a seat, we have cookies. We're all waiting patiently.

 We tried all we know but the ADB authorization promp is not showing up for making a successful connection.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scoop_dtx (May 13, 2018)

How awesome would it be to have the torque app on the head unit either with AA or connected to the obd2 scanner!  I just mount my phone below the screen.


----------



## Galaxy-511 (May 19, 2018)

is there any hope? to install gapps, google maps?


----------



## seandop (May 20, 2018)

Galaxy-511 said:


> is there any hope? to install gapps, google maps?

Click to collapse



Not unless you can figure out how to get the adb authorization prompt to appear, or access the browser.


----------



## unknownbeing (May 23, 2018)

What is the "Install app" function of the HU? Looks like it may be looking for a Honda approved app to install. Maybe we can get in through this somehow.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## askwong (May 27, 2018)

*2018 Honda Infotainment Head Unit Hack*

Please see this video. It shows how to regain the browser back and cancel Android Restriction on your 2018 Honda vehicle. The video uses 2018 Honda CR-V LX-E model as an example.

https://youtu.be/Vx7QNDw_4tw

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------

Please see this video. It shows how to regain the browser back and cancel Android Restriction on your 2018 Honda vehicle. The video uses 2018 Honda CR-V LX-E model as an example.

https://youtu.be/Vx7QNDw_4tw


----------



## seandop (May 27, 2018)

askwong said:


> Please see this video. It shows how to regain the browser back and cancel Android Restriction on your 2018 Honda vehicle. The video uses 2018 Honda CR-V LX-E model as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. The 2018 Accord uses different software.


----------



## broly10000 (May 27, 2018)

That may work with the Android 4 units, but not with the A6

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oihp91 (Jun 4, 2018)

Can you tell me how to access browser in 2018 Honda Accord ?


----------



## cohusker (Jun 6, 2018)

Galaxy-511 said:


> I just bought accord 2018 E-XL
> 
> is it possible to install google maps and assistant?
> 
> can't find anything on the web or youtube

Click to collapse



You can easily access Google Maps and Assistant via Android Auto. Just download the Android Auto app on your phone, plug your phone into the USB port, then select the Android Auto icon that shows up on the car's screen. Super easy and works amazingly well.


----------



## seandop (Jun 7, 2018)

cohusker said:


> You can easily access Google Maps and Assistant via Android Auto. Just download the Android Auto app on your phone, plug your phone into the USB port, then select the Android Auto icon that shows up on the car's screen. Super easy and works amazingly well.

Click to collapse



Eh. Assistant Lite, if you will. The only commands it understands through Android Auto are driving-related and weather.


----------



## cohusker (Jun 7, 2018)

seandop said:


> Eh. Assistant Lite, if you will. The only commands it understands through Android Auto are driving-related and weather.

Click to collapse



It also does flight statuses and many other things with the last release.


----------



## seandop (Jun 7, 2018)

cohusker said:


> It also does flight statuses and many other things with the last release.

Click to collapse



I guess I don't understand why AA can't implement the full-blown Google Assistant. Regardless, we can't even attempt to install Assistant on the had unit until we get the RSA pop-up to appear...


----------



## Casper5580 (Jun 8, 2018)

Still nothing on installing apps ?


----------



## seandop (Jun 11, 2018)

Casper5580 said:


> Still nothing on installing apps ?

Click to collapse



Not unless you have any updates for us.


----------



## Jonny_Rockets (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a 2018 Accord Touring, was able to get to the screen to choose "User USB 1" > and switch from "Normal" to "ADB Mode"...is that any help? Not sure if you have all gotten to that point already or not.


----------



## broly10000 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jonny_Rockets said:


> I have a 2018 Accord Touring, was able to get to the screen to choose "User USB 1" > and switch from "Normal" to "ADB Mode"...is that any help? Not sure if you have all gotten to that point already or not.

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying. That is the last step in the puzzle so far. From there we need a prompt for adb authorization in the head unit but it pops up for a second and dissapears. And we need that popup to authorize the adb connection and run commands.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jclrk279 (Jun 18, 2018)

*2018 pilot*



seandop said:


> Yeah, only some of that is applicable to us. For 2018, hold Power, Home, and Source to enter the first hidden menu, then hold Home to enter the second hidden menu. Still haven't figured out how to get to the third menu, where you can change the device mode.

Click to collapse



I found the second hidden menu by holding the menu button while in the first menu "detail information setting" then hold menu for 5 seconds.


----------



## seandop (Jun 18, 2018)

Jclrk279 said:


> I found the second hidden menu by holding the menu button while in the first menu "detail information setting" then hold menu for 5 seconds.

Click to collapse



Yes, this is another hidden menu. Unfortunately, it's not particularly useful to us. :/


----------



## Casper5580 (Jun 19, 2018)

*An idea*

What of u detach the battery or the display fuse ! Shouldn’t that restart the unit which is actually an android device like a tablet ! And if it restarts it shouldn’t turn back on in honda app and you would have to enter the app manually! I feel like u have to detach the battery for a while cuz the must have backed up that tablet with another battery in case ur battery really go bad, so u would have to detach ot for a day or something idk, just an idea


----------



## broly10000 (Jun 19, 2018)

Casper5580 said:


> What of u detach the battery or the display fuse ! Shouldn’t that restart the unit which is actually an android device like a tablet ! And if it restarts it shouldn’t turn back on in honda app and you would have to enter the app manually! I feel like u have to detach the battery for a while cuz the must have backed up that tablet with another battery in case ur battery really go bad, so u would have to detach ot for a day or something idk, just an idea

Click to collapse



It'll just ask you for the car code. Tried that already. It has power in two plugs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleal13 (Jul 6, 2018)

seandop said:


> Yep. That's the same place I've been stuck at. No ideas on how to force or bypass the pop-up...

Click to collapse



So idk if this will help but once you enter developer mode by hitting the build 7 times you can enter developers options menu and from there you can allow USB debugging. The pop up says" USB debugging is intended for development purposes only. Use it to copy data between your computer and your device, install apps on your device without notifications and read log data."


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 6, 2018)

Aleal13 said:


> So idk if this will help but once you enter developer mode by hitting the build 7 times you can enter developers options menu and from there you can allow USB debugging. The pop up says" USB debugging is intended for development purposes only. Use it to copy data between your computer and your device, install apps on your device without notifications and read log data."

Click to collapse



That is part of the process. Then going into the special menu and changing the USB port mode and connecting the USB cable. Once the USB is connected, the authorization windown pops up for a second never to be seen again, that windows is for authorizing the ADB connection, but it doesn't pop up again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Jul 6, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> That is part of the process. Then going into the special menu and changing the USB port mode and connecting the USB cable. Once the USB is connected, the authorization windown pops up for a second never to be seen again, that windows is for authorizing the ADB connection, but it doesn't pop up again.

Click to collapse



Does it pop up for you (briefly) each time you connect the computer?


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 6, 2018)

Only the first time. Havent seen it again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Casper5580 (Jul 8, 2018)

*Sucks*

You can play videos in Hundai 2018 and Honda 2017 but u can’t in Honda 2018!! Also the curtains! Why would they put a feature in 2017 and remove it in 2018 ! That’s so annoying and dump! I would really like to play videos in my 2018 2.0T even if I don’t watch videos, knowing the feature is there makes u happy ?


----------



## ysfk7 (Jul 15, 2018)

anyway to add ATT Sim Card and enable Hotspot to 2018 Accord Sport 2.0 headunit?


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 25, 2018)

Might be a dumb question. But what screen are you on when you attempt to gain adb authorization? Wondering if it would make a difference if you were in a developer options screen as opposed to the homescreen or diagnostics menu.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tried from both, it's just a pop up. Tell me you got good news for us





brennam7 said:


> Might be a dumb question. But what screen are you on when you attempt to gain adb authorization? Wondering if it would make a difference if you were in a developer options screen as opposed to the homescreen or diagnostics menu.

Click to collapse



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Jul 25, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Might be a dumb question. But what screen are you on when you attempt to gain adb authorization? Wondering if it would make a difference if you were in a developer options screen as opposed to the homescreen or diagnostics menu.

Click to collapse



I've tried both, as well. I had the same thought. No luck yet, still shows unauthorized in adb :/


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 25, 2018)

seandop said:


> I've tried both, as well. I had the same thought. No luck yet, still shows unauthorized in adb :/

Click to collapse



Boo. Was worth a shot. Anyone want to give me some detailed steps on how to get to the prompt portion? I've got a ton of time over the next few days to tinker. But either way it would be good to get those steps listed here for someone who may want to try. Never know who might crack the case, but documenting everything is a good first step.


----------



## seandop (Jul 25, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Boo. Was worth a shot. Anyone want to give me some detailed steps on how to get to the prompt portion? I've got a ton of time over the next few days to tinker. But either way it would be good to get those steps listed here for someone who may want to try. Never know who might crack the case, but documenting everything is a good first step.

Click to collapse



See my first post on page 3.


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 25, 2018)

seandop said:


> See my first post on page 3.

Click to collapse



Yikes, look at me knowing how to use the search function. Thanks. I'll take a look this weekend and see if i can come up for anything. FWIW, all i really want to be able to do is sideload the directv NOW app and use my AT&T phone as a hotspot. Data free TV in the car (for the wife and kid, not me)


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 25, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Yikes, look at me knowing how to use the search function. Thanks. I'll take a look this weekend and see if i can come up for anything. FWIW, all i really want to be able to do is sideload the directv NOW app and use my AT&T phone as a hotspot. Data free TV in the car (for the wife and kid, not me)

Click to collapse



All I want is Waze and a media player that can properly build a library. Not even that complicated, because Android Auto audio sucks and this thing only has one USB. Wonder if by adding a second USB port I'll be able to use a USB drive on one and Android Auto for Waze on the second.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tried to get this going today with no luck. Hoping you guys can fill in the blanks.

I have the EX-L. So I have a USB port in the front cubby, and another in the center console. Assuming these are port 1 and port 2 respectively. I was able to change the type to ADB, but when I plug in my cable, I can't change port 2 to peripheral. It's just stuck on host.

So are you guys using a usb-a to usb-a cable? Wondering if I broke mine using a usb-a to usb-a cable going in to my laptop. But something goofy is going on now. Can't get AA to work in port 2, but it still charges the phone.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 26, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Tried to get this going today with no luck. Hoping you guys can fill in the blanks.
> 
> I have the EX-L. So I have a USB port in the front cubby, and another in the center console. Assuming these are port 1 and port 2 respectively. I was able to change the type to ADB, but when I plug in my cable, I can't change port 2 to peripheral. It's just stuck on host.
> 
> So are you guys using a usb-a to usb-a cable? Wondering if I broke mine using a usb-a to usb-a cable going in to my laptop. But something goofy is going on now. Can't get AA to work in port 2, but it still charges the phone.

Click to collapse



Change both back to host. I have a request for you, can you connect a drive to one USB and play music from it while the second has android auto? This one is eating me, I'll be receiving the twin USB cable but not sure if android auto takes control of all usb functions.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Jul 26, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Tried to get this going today with no luck. Hoping you guys can fill in the blanks.
> 
> I have the EX-L. So I have a USB port in the front cubby, and another in the center console. Assuming these are port 1 and port 2 respectively. I was able to change the type to ADB, but when I plug in my cable, I can't change port 2 to peripheral. It's just stuck on host.
> 
> So are you guys using a usb-a to usb-a cable? Wondering if I broke mine using a usb-a to usb-a cable going in to my laptop. But something goofy is going on now. Can't get AA to work in port 2, but it still charges the phone.

Click to collapse



Yep, using a USB-A to USB-A cable. Did you download and install adb and the adb drivers on your computer?


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 26, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> Change both back to host. I have a request for you, can you connect a drive to one USB and play music from it while the second has android auto? This one is eating me, I'll be receiving the twin USB cable but not sure if android auto takes control of all usb functions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just did it. You can use AA and set the source for audio as the other USB input.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




seandop said:


> Yep, using a USB-A to USB-A cable. Did you download and install adb and the adb drivers on your computer?

Click to collapse



Was using minimal ADB/Fastboot. Might have to just grab some additional drivers. USB cable should be getting here friday, so i'll give it a shot then.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




seandop said:


> Yep, using a USB-A to USB-A cable. Did you download and install adb and the adb drivers on your computer?

Click to collapse



Was using minimal ADB/Fastboot. Might have to just grab some additional drivers. USB cable should be getting here friday, so i'll give it a shot then.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 26, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Just did it. You can use AA and set the source for audio as the other USB input.

Click to collapse




Dude you just made my night with this wonderful news right here. Just realized how much Samsung sucks. Head unit USB audio may be fine. Just tested an S5 with LineageOS over Android Auto and had a hard time noticing any difference with Flacs and MP3 compared to the USB drive. S8 and S9 destroyed the song with how awful it sounds.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Jul 26, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> Dude you just made my night with this wonderful news right here. Just realized how much Samsung sucks. Head unit USB audio may be fine. Just tested an S5 with LineageOS over Android Auto and had a hard time noticing any difference with Flacs and MP3 compared to the USB drive. S8 and S9 destroyed the song with how awful it sounds.

Click to collapse



Did you have the PS toggled off when you tried all the audio sources?


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 26, 2018)

seandop said:


> Did you have the PS toggled off when you tried all the audio sources?

Click to collapse



I do. That's the first thing I switched off when I got the car. I didnt notice any difference. What does that setting do?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Jul 26, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> I do. That's the first thing I switched off when I got the car. I didnt notice any difference. What does that setting do?

Click to collapse



I notice a huge difference. It appears to disable the volume-dependent EQ curve.


----------



## unknownbeing (Jul 26, 2018)

seandop said:


> I notice a huge difference. It appears to disable the volume-dependent EQ curve.

Click to collapse



Is this true? Will this be useful for aftermarket audio systems, without needing an additional DSP for example.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 26, 2018)

unknownbeing said:


> Is this true? Will this be useful for aftermarket audio systems, without needing an additional DSP for example.

Click to collapse



I wish, you'll  need that DSP regardless unless someone figures out how root and there's a way to remove the high pass filter maybe even a software DSP. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cloud1250000 (Jul 26, 2018)

so how far did you go? 
what's the android version?


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## LeoVincicar (Jul 27, 2018)

*did you try adb connect*



iost said:


> I was playing with abd today... Adb sees the device:
> 
> ```
> List of devices attached
> ...

Click to collapse



try adb connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ，the car's IP
Accord 2017、Spirior look like has same System，the wifi adb is open by default，i did't have accord 2018，sorry can't try this


----------



## seandop (Jul 27, 2018)

LeoVincicar said:


> I was playing with abd today... Adb sees the device:
> 
> However, in order to connect we need to authorize our laptop on the device via popup dialog. Which never appears.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, this is exactly the same place that @broly10000 and I got to four months ago...


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 28, 2018)

seandop said:


> Yep, this is exactly the same place that @broly10000 and I got to four months ago...

Click to collapse



Same. Lots of disabling, lots of black screens (had to pull a fuse to reset the head unit)

Only option I could think of is to figure out how to boot to the bootloader and try ADB from there.

I notice after a factory reset, it goes through some boot process. I'll see if I can catch it at some point during that. Hopes aren't high though.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 28, 2018)

Not sure if you guys have noticed, but someone release a head unit from china working with the 2018 Accord and it has the Hybrid interface. It is a 10" unit that replaces the factory head unit. Obviously somebody figure it out, extracted the rom and factory apps and integrated it in Android 8 AOSP. Whoever it was, is not saying anything. Even the instrument panel and reverse camera work out of this head unit. 

Btw, there is a system app called Panasonic whitelist something, wondering if by force closing it, we could install apps. Havent tried anything yet.
View attachment 4559594



On a side note, anybody figured out why our units won't build a library from a USB drive. I can browse by folder but not by tag library like the 99.99% of all the other Android systems. Not even cleanig the Media Storage process like the usual library issue fix did anything here. Just says function not available

View attachment 4559595


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 28, 2018)

broly10000 said:


> Not sure if you guys have noticed, but someone release a head unit from china working with the 2018 Accord and it has the Hybrid interface. It is a 10" unit that replaces the factory head unit. Obviously somebody figure it out, extracted the rom and factory apps and integrated it in Android 8 AOSP. Whoever it was, is not saying anything. Even the instrument panel and reverse camera work out of this head unit.
> 
> Btw, there is a system app called Panasonic whitelist something, wondering if by force closing it, we could install apps. Havent tried anything yet.
> View attachment 4559594
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya know, during my time today, for some reason I was reading release notes. In there it said that you can request source code for the build directly from Panasonic. I don't have the know-how to dig through it, but I'm sure we could find something useful in there.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 28, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Ya know, during my time today, for some reason I was reading release notes. In there it said that you can request source code for the build directly from Panasonic. I don't have the know-how to dig through it, but I'm sure we could find something useful in there.

Click to collapse



And that's where the chinese got the code to build their head unit from.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 28, 2018)

Disregard, apparently killing the antitheft and rebooting the radio isn't a good idea.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 28, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Pulled the radio fuse for 30 seconds, put it back in, now I'm on this screen. This car didn't come with a radio code, so I'm not quite sure what's going on. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Cant see the pic. If it's asking for the radio code, Honda has a website for this, you'll get it in your email.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seandop (Jul 28, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Ya know, during my time today, for some reason I was reading release notes. In there it said that you can request source code for the build directly from Panasonic. I don't have the know-how to dig through it, but I'm sure we could find something useful in there.

Click to collapse



I downloaded the source and poured through it months ago. I didn't find anything useful, myself, but I'm not a developer so I may have missed it. I would think that there has to be some way to reboot to the boatloader, but I haven't found it.


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 28, 2018)

seandop said:


> I downloaded the source and poured through it months ago. I didn't find anything useful, myself, but I'm not a developer so I may have missed it. I would think that there has to be some way to reboot to the boatloader, but I haven't found it.

Click to collapse



Where did you download it from? Is it something you can share?


----------



## seandop (Jul 28, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Where did you download it from? Is it something you can share?

Click to collapse



The links are in the legal disclaimer, or whatever it's called in the settings. It's a pretty big download, as I recall. I'd rather that you download directly from them, rather than have me reupload it. Let me know if you can't find the link and I'll search for it and post it here.


----------



## brennam7 (Jul 28, 2018)

seandop said:


> The links are in the legal disclaimer, or whatever it's called in the settings. It's a pretty big download, as I recall. I'd rather that you download directly from them, rather than have me reupload it. Let me know if you can't find the link and I'll search for it and post it here.

Click to collapse



Found it, thanks. Been digging through it for a while. Tough part is trying to sort what was written by Panasonic, and what is general linux files. I'll keep poking through to see what i can find.

Did have an idea though. So we can install updates to the audio system via usb, wondering if anyone has a way of finding out what files are downloaded, and maybe we inject what we want into the update and see if that works. I've been trying to spoof my update file to have honda let me download it again, but it doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## seandop (Jul 28, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> Found it, thanks. Been digging through it for a while. Tough part is trying to sort what was written by Panasonic, and what is general linux files. I'll keep poking through to see what i can find.
> 
> Did have an idea though. So we can install updates to the audio system via usb, wondering if anyone has a way of finding out what files are downloaded, and maybe we inject what we want into the update and see if that works. I've been trying to spoof my update file to have honda let me download it again, but it doesn't appear to be working.

Click to collapse



Good luck! Eager to hear any progress you're able to make.


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 29, 2018)

I am so freaking mad. Installed the USB cable with 2 USB from the EX-L and the USB port seems to be disabled on hardware. Everything motherboard related is traced and pinned, but the port isnt working. I have only 2 options now, somebody figures out how to root this thing to install waze and a media app to play music over USB and phonecalls over bluetooth, or I'm going with the chinese head unit or Alpine ILX-f309. Honda always screwing with the custoners.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iost (Jul 30, 2018)

brennam7 said:


> what files are downloaded, and maybe we inject what we want into the update

Click to collapse



Tried that... Got update on May, 1st: downloaded 2 files - json with descriptors and signatures of my HU, and a .zip with actual update.

Inside of zip there are 2 files: another json with HU info and update details. Second file is a 35MB .dp file - and looks like it is encrypted. Content starts with word "RedBendEFDPackage" which google doesn't know much about


----------



## slam123slam (Jul 31, 2018)

Hopefully we get a solution to this soon...just bought the '18 EX-L.

Question...is updating the system via the head unit (using my phone's tethered connection) the same as downloading the update from the Honda site and using a USB drive?


----------



## LeoVincicar (Jul 31, 2018)

iost said:


> Tried that... Got update on May, 1st: downloaded 2 files - json with descriptors and signatures of my HU, and a .zip with actual update.
> 
> Inside of zip there are 2 files: another json with HU info and update details. Second file is a 35MB .dp file - and looks like it is encrypted. Content starts with word "RedBendEFDPackage" which google doesn't know much about

Click to collapse



have you tried change the .db to .zip or .tar, check if can extract it

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




seandop said:


> I downloaded the source and poured through it months ago. I didn't find anything useful, myself, but I'm not a developer so I may have missed it. I would think that there has to be some way to reboot to the boatloader, but I haven't found it.

Click to collapse




Spirior 2017、Accord 9.5 can reboot to bootloader in this way:
developer settings -> boot mode select (a menu in developer setting) -> reboot to bootloader

the Accord 2018 called Accord 10 in china


----------



## broly10000 (Jul 31, 2018)

Http://hondaopensource2.com/ADA01


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iost (Aug 1, 2018)

LeoVincicar said:


> have you tried change the .db to .zip or .tar, check if can extract it

Click to collapse



Tried that. Not an archive.


----------



## Lo215 (Aug 1, 2018)

how do I get the navigation app on my 2018 sport?


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## seandop (Aug 1, 2018)

Lo215 said:


> how do I get the navigation app on my 2018 sport?

Click to collapse



Use Android Auto.


----------



## Lo215 (Aug 3, 2018)

seandop said:


> Use Android Auto.

Click to collapse



Thanks man just installed it


----------



## s5s9accord (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi guys,
I wonder if you have enabled the option "unknownsource" in system/security before run adb


----------



## cordi_b (Aug 18, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has tried to access the actual audio control unit yet. It's what the display, usb ports, and all the antennas connect to, and I'm guessing it's buried in the dash somewhere. Looking through the FCC website docs on the unit it looks like there's additional USB ports, one looks like it's for the NFC on the dash, but possibly the other one labelled "TCU" is for factory service?

unfortunately I can't post links so you'll just have to picture in your mind what this useful information would have looked like.


----------



## kingsleyb (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anybody perhaps seen this youtube video and tried this? (go to youtube and search for "Honda Connect System Apps Installation") i know this is not for a 2018 Accord but just wondering what everyones thoughts are on this....


----------



## unknownbeing (Sep 3, 2018)

kingsleyb said:


> Has anybody perhaps seen this youtube video and tried this? (go to youtube and search for "Honda Connect System Apps Installation") i know this is not for a 2018 Accord but just wondering what everyones thoughts are on this....

Click to collapse



I may try this, I played around with the app installer but each time I selected the APK the install button was grayed out, maybe it is looking for a specific APK name.

Edit: I don't think we have the "configure" screen that's shown in the video.


----------



## broly10000 (Sep 3, 2018)

unknownbeing said:


> I may try this, I played around with the app installer but each time I selected the APK the install button was grayed out, maybe it is looking for a specific APK name.
> 
> Edit: I don't think we have the "configure" screen that's shown in the video.

Click to collapse



It's looking for the app signature in a whitelist file in the head unit. Unless we are able to root, access the file and add the app signature, the installer will remain grayed out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## n00ax (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't think there is a whitelist file, containing fixed cryptographic APK hashes (although Apple does that with certain MachO executables, but Apple has different requirements, since they distribute applications as native apps thanks to their monolithic ecosystem), I would assume instead the app installer just verifies the signature of the APK against some Honda CA certificate. The enforcement is probably just done at the installer app, and does not occur within core Android userland at execution time, although I may be wrong. So if we could get ADB access side-loading should be possible,.


----------



## n00ax (Sep 5, 2018)

Also after looking at the RedbendEFDPackage for an older vehicle (my 2018 accord doesn't have any updates and I don't know what the versioning scheme is in the JSON file), it is definitely some proprietary archive (and after searching Google, it looks like it's now Samsung's contractor for remote device management services, since I'm guessing very little of this stuff was developed in house). The archive as mentioned earlier is most likely encrypted with AES-CBC, owing to the lack of any repeating patterns, and the padding seems to be some bitfield header with various PEM certificates near the end before the payload. The package might be personalized to the device with some secret device key, or it is encrypted with a master update key. I'm going to continue screwing around with the archive, if anyone has a valid update JSON file for the 2018 accord, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## broly10000 (Sep 5, 2018)

n00ax said:


> Also after looking at the RedbendEFDPackage for an older vehicle (my 2018 accord doesn't have any updates and I don't know what the versioning scheme is in the JSON file), it is definitely some proprietary archive (and after searching Google, it looks like it's now Samsung's contractor for remote device management services, since I'm guessing very little of this stuff was developed in house). The archive as mentioned earlier is most likely encrypted with AES-CBC, owing to the lack of any repeating patterns, and the padding seems to be some bitfield header with various PEM certificates near the end before the payload. The package might be personalized to the device with some secret device key, or it is encrypted with a master update key. I'm going to continue screwing around with the archive, if anyone has a valid update JSON file for the 2018 accord, that would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Thanks for looking into this. I gave up after not getting the adb authorization screen. There is a process called whitelist, and that's why I think Honda is still using a whitelist file to authorize install packages like in Android 4 Honda head units.

Maybe you can crack the rooting enigma. Specially is you can understand the source code.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFDZ (Sep 14, 2018)

n00ax said:


> Also after looking at the RedbendEFDPackage for an older vehicle (my 2018 accord doesn't have any updates and I don't know what the versioning scheme is in the JSON file), it is definitely some proprietary archive (and after searching Google, it looks like it's now Samsung's contractor for remote device management services, since I'm guessing very little of this stuff was developed in house). The archive as mentioned earlier is most likely encrypted with AES-CBC, owing to the lack of any repeating patterns, and the padding seems to be some bitfield header with various PEM certificates near the end before the payload. The package might be personalized to the device with some secret device key, or it is encrypted with a master update key. I'm going to continue screwing around with the archive, if anyone has a valid update JSON file for the 2018 accord, that would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



imgur.com/GGVS9im
imgur.com/MsbMeop
imgur.com/P29rKgy
Found these things by clicking the Volume/Power, Brightness, Phone buttons all at the same time for at least 5-10 seconds. Just trying to help as I really really want this!


----------



## seandop (Sep 17, 2018)

ChrisFDZ said:


> imgur.com/GGVS9im
> imgur.com/MsbMeop
> imgur.com/P29rKgy
> Found these things by clicking the Volume/Power, Brightness, Phone buttons all at the same time for at least 5-10 seconds. Just trying to help as I really really want this!

Click to collapse



Yep, we've already gotten this far. Looking for the next step!


----------



## unknownbeing (Sep 17, 2018)

seandop said:


> Yep, we've already gotten this far. Looking for the next step!

Click to collapse



I've never seen these screens before. Does switching to ADB mode allow the confirmation pop-up to stick around? Possibly while staying on that "hidden" menu?


----------



## seandop (Sep 17, 2018)

unknownbeing said:


> I've never seen these screens before. Does switching to ADB mode allow the confirmation pop-up to stick around? Possibly while staying on that "hidden" menu?

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't. That's exactly where we get stuck. We can change it to ADB mode, hookup a laptop, even see some of the HU's filesystem, but the confirmation prompt never appears and an ADB she'll still shows Unauthorized. The HU won't even show up in ADB without accessing these screens.


----------



## ChrisFDZ (Sep 18, 2018)

seandop said:


> No, it doesn't. That's exactly where we get stuck. We can change it to ADB mode, hookup a laptop, even see some of the HU's filesystem, but the confirmation prompt never appears and an ADB she'll still shows Unauthorized. The HU won't even show up in ADB without accessing these screens.

Click to collapse



I recently went into the dealer and it appears that they hooked up a laptop into the HU to do an update by force. I saw them push this button combination but I did not get to see what else they used/did in order to push the update. I am assuming that anything they are doing to access the system is possibly all program/laptop side.

I also feel that maybe we are missing something as far as the connection goes. Maybe it requires 2 USB connections to the laptop instead of one. Also has anyone tried putting USB Mode_2 into "Peripheral" mode and accessing it that way. We have more than 1 port in the car so I feel as though that may be the missing key. I tried earlier today putting Port 1 to peripheral mode and it did it for a quick second and then would not allow me to switch out of "Host". However Port 2 allows me to freely switch between "Host/Peripheral" freely. Maybe a combination like... USB Mode = ADB Mode + USB Mode_2 = Peripheral + Test output = Success?


----------



## switchy85 (Sep 27, 2018)

In the developer settings menu can you adjust animation speed like regular Android devices? Maybe this would give enough time to press the button to authorize ADB when it pops up. On some of my phones you could set it to 10x scale and window animations got slowed way down.


----------



## seandop (Sep 30, 2018)

switchy85 said:


> In the developer settings menu can you adjust animation speed like regular Android devices? Maybe this would give enough time to press the button to authorize ADB when it pops up. On some of my phones you could set it to 10x scale and window animations got slowed way down.

Click to collapse



Interesting idea. The animation speeds can be adjusted. I usually change them to 0.5, but hadn't thought to try this.


----------



## smash_the_stack (Oct 2, 2018)

*io suggestion*

Has anyone tried reading the data from the second USB?


```
import serial
import time

z1baudrate = 115200
z1port = '/dev/ttyUSB0'  # set the correct port before run it

z1serial = serial.Serial(port=z1port, baudrate=z1baudrate)
z1serial.timeout = 2  # set read timeout
# print z1serial  # debug serial.
print z1serial.is_open  # True for opened
if z1serial.is_open:
    while True:
        size = z1serial.inWaiting()
        if size:
            data = z1serial.read(size)
            print data
        else:
            print 'no data'
        time.sleep(1)
else:
    print 'z1serial not open'
```

Something like that should help show what the HU is sending out on the other cable. This should give an idea as to what it is trying to do, if anything at all.

As far as the ADB notification, there are settings in dev options to force notifications to the top for each com package. I would enable all of them for simplicity.

Another idea that I had, that I haven't gotten around to testing is to overwrite a known APK. I was thinking of writing a simple APK and naming all the properties to match the Calendar APK that is already on the HU, but I want the Calendar App. I would maybe sacrifice the Sirius APK since I won't be using it after the trial runs out. This could at least allow us to get an FTP client or server installed onto the HU. Then we can pull in other APKs as desired.


----------



## seandop (Oct 3, 2018)

smash_the_stack said:


> Has anyone tried reading the data from the second USB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where is the setting to force notifications to the top? I haven't found that one.


----------



## smash_the_stack (Oct 3, 2018)

seandop said:


> Where is the setting to force notifications to the top? I haven't found that one.

Click to collapse



They are individual com settings. I can check after work if you haven't found them.

Home>settings>system>detail information>app manager 

Pick the apk > notifications > enable treat as priority, allow peaking and disable hide sensitive content. Some apps have a block all, disable that.

This should cause any notifications to show up.

I haven't tried setting up a laptop with adb to do this on my car, just looki g at what you guys have done and what I've found while digging through menus.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## unknownbeing (Oct 9, 2018)

Does any USB A to A cable work? I have a couple at my job I can use.


----------



## nvouscustoms (Oct 11, 2018)

smash_the_stack said:


> They are individual com settings. I can check after work if you haven't found them.
> 
> Home>settings>system>detail information>app manager
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work for Honda and there is a update for the accords that are being installed via usb not laptop/rewrite software. If someone wants to walk me through it I can try and see how they have the package on the usb and tell you all how we update the headunit


----------



## eplutons (Oct 13, 2018)

*2018 Honda Accord Update USB*



nvouscustoms said:


> I work for Honda and there is a update for the accords that are being installed via usb not laptop/rewrite software. If someone wants to walk me through it I can try and see how they have the package on the usb and tell you all how we update the headunit

Click to collapse



Any chance you can use ImageUSB to create an image and share a dropbox link?


----------



## smash_the_stack (Oct 14, 2018)

nvouscustoms said:


> I work for Honda and there is a update for the accords that are being installed via usb not laptop/rewrite software. If someone wants to walk me through it I can try and see how they have the package on the usb and tell you all how we update the headunit

Click to collapse



We would need a copy of the usb with something like imgburn so we could analyze the packages.


----------



## nvouscustoms (Oct 17, 2018)

smash_the_stack said:


> We would need a copy of the usb with something like imgburn so we could analyze the packages.

Click to collapse



Ok so I copied the files from the thumb drive, now how to get it to you all. And it’s a pretty large file, 14.6 GB


----------



## smash_the_stack (Oct 17, 2018)

I sent you my email.  I'll have some follow up questions once I create the thumb drive.



nvouscustoms said:


> Ok so I copied the files from the thumb drive, now how to get it to you all. And it’s a pretty large file, 14.6 GB

Click to collapse


----------



## smash_the_stack (Oct 17, 2018)

*This will take a while*

Update on the software update data.

It uses a fat32 USB drive with several folders.



> drwxr-xr-x 2 dreadnaught dreadnaught 16384 Aug 27 07:59  CL-MH17N1AX
> drwxr-xr-x 2 dreadnaught dreadnaught 16384 Aug 27 08:00  CL-MH17N2AX
> drwxr-xr-x 2 dreadnaught dreadnaught 16384 Aug 27 08:00  CL-MH17N3AX
> drwxr-xr-x 2 dreadnaught dreadnaught 16384 Aug 27 08:01  CL-MH17N4AX
> ...

Click to collapse



Each folder contains a force_loading.zip and a readme. All except the latest two are identical in size. 



> ./CL-MH17N1AX:
> -rw-r--r--  1 dreadnaught dreadnaught 1025587070 Aug  9 13:19 force_loading.zip
> ./CL-MH17N2AX:
> -rw-r--r--  1 dreadnaught dreadnaught 1025587070 Aug  9 13:19 force_loading.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



None of them are actual zip files.  I haven't been able to identify the header signature to anything yet. After writing a quick script to rule out duplicate headers, we get only two unique file headers.


```
<pre>######./CL-MH17N1AX/force_loading.zip########
00000000  53 45 43 5f 50 53 56 4c  60 37 21 3d 00 00 00 00  |SEC_PSVL`7!=....|
00000010  80 35 21 3d 00 00 00 00  00 01 01 00 61 6c 6c 2e  |.5!=........all.|
00000020  69 6d 67 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |img             |
00000030  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |                |
*
00000050  28 0c 5e f4 c3 6d 1b e8  a2 05 f1 85 85 a2 94 cc  |(.^..m..........|
00000060  36 f7 11 1e 39 53 83 2c  ea 9a a7 c4 d4 e0 46 a2  |6...9S.,......F.|
00000070  9c a0 b2 5b ad 55 0e d2  27 8b 1d d4 df e8 a9 97  |...[.U..&apos;.......|
00000080  0f e1 20 62 ae 43 fd 3e  e5 18 d5 88 bb b2 e7 e6  |.. b.C.>........|
00000090  98 8e fd c5 5a ab cc 58  6f 06 cc 78 b1 cc 75 5c  |....Z..Xo..x..u\|
######./CL-MHL8N1MX/force_loading.zip########
00000000  53 45 43 5f 50 53 56 4c  f0 19 21 3d 00 00 00 00  |SEC_PSVL..!=....|
00000010  10 18 21 3d 00 00 00 00  00 01 01 00 61 6c 6c 2e  |..!=........all.|
00000020  69 6d 67 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |img             |
00000030  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |                |
*
00000050  36 22 5a a0 7d 9f c5 51  65 2a 0f 6e 60 b9 ed 12  |6"Z.}..Qe*.n`...|
00000060  31 dc cf 32 38 6b f5 37  a8 a9 de 11 1e 3f ce ac  |1..28k.7.....?..|
00000070  f3 cd 69 0a 41 1e 5a c2  61 8c b8 7f 08 89 87 c3  |..i.A.Z.a.......|
00000080  77 d6 40 78 ff de 44 5d  33 16 fd 4b 52 6c 75 48  |[email protected]]3..KRluH|
00000090  81 04 2c b8 f7 45 3b d6  a6 15 05 10 89 cc 5a 98  |..,..E;.......Z.|
</pre>
```

Every readme indicates a v4p file inside of the corresponding zip. 

```
<pre>######./CL-MH17N1AX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17N1AX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_011D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17N2AX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17N2AX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_021D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17N3AX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17N3AX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_051D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17N4AX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17N4AX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_061D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17N5AX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17N5AX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_041D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17NDAX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17NDAX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_121D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17NFAX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17NFAX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_131D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17NGAX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17NGAX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_351D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17NHAX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17NHAX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_141D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MH17NJAX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AA-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MH17NJAX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_151D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MHL8N1MX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AE-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MHL8N1MX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_431D_30821301.v4p
######./CL-MHL8N4MX/readme.txt########
Contents of force_loading.zip
  SoC    : 18AE-1945-001
  SoC VP : CL-MHL8N4MX
  VR-TTS : (not included)
  .v4p   : SetID500_reflash_0404_451D_30821301.v4p
</pre>
```

And that's all the progress I've made so far.


----------



## cordi_b (Oct 27, 2018)

SoC and SoC VP bring up UEFI bootloader insctructions for Intel Stratix 10 SoC. Possibly this is a UEFI update and not an OS update/patch?



smash_the_stack said:


> Update on the software update data.
> 
> Every readme indicates a v4p file inside of the corresponding zip.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## smash_the_stack (Oct 27, 2018)

cordi_b said:


> SoC and SoC VP bring up UEFI bootloader insctructions for Intel Stratix 10 SoC. Possibly this is a UEFI update and not an OS update/patch?

Click to collapse



It's possible. It's data from a USB image that Honda is using to update cars currently. To my knowledge, the only update for the 2018 accord is the backup camera update they have been pushing out. I was just hoping that I could get something that would at least let me talk to the head unit. I also tried taking updated versions of preinstalled APKs and using the APP loader, no dice.


----------



## Joe92T (Oct 30, 2018)

It's definitely an SW update. In the about section the Android kernal version as well as the build number all changed after the ota

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## didibaba (Nov 21, 2018)

Any progress made so far?


----------



## unknownbeing (Nov 23, 2018)

didibaba said:


> Any progress made so far?

Click to collapse



None. Not sure if anyone is working on this. 
If only I had the knowledge for something like this....


----------



## ComputerGuy19 (Dec 6, 2018)

*2018 Honda Accord Touring T2.0, Apps Wont Install!!*

So I'm really disappointed and I love my car BUT I'm having trouble installing apps, I already enabled developer mode and allowed unknown sources in the car settings. When I plug in my flash drive that has the APK format app on it the computer detects it when I go into app installer BUT when I hit the app to install the app it doesn't install, I keep clicking on it and hear beep beep beep as I keep hitting the screen and eventually the app installer says not responding and without a play store I can't install apps, anyone have any ideas, it won't let me hit install in the app installer that came with the car? here's the site I got the APKs from https://www.apkmirror.com/

Could use some help:crying:????


----------



## Wheels900 (Dec 9, 2018)

Ive been watching this thread for many months now, log in every few days to see if anybody has found anything. unfortunately it feels like everyone has given up. this is my only gripe with this car, I wish i knew that before I actually spent 35k on it. Apparently, honda has locked us out of the "install" button. I have sent them a support ticket. no response yet. my hope is that everyone who wants to be ably to take advantage of the head unit, also puts in a support ticket. make honda think about their decision. hopefully unlock it in an update. wishful thinking, i know. but whats the point of the wireless charging pocket, when you have to plug in your phone to use android auto.  
also, whats the point of paying for internet for a car that cant even utilize it? sorry about the mini rant, just trying to keep this thread alive


----------



## Casper5580 (Dec 28, 2018)

Did u guys know that u can watch video in the head unit now?


----------



## smash_the_stack (Dec 28, 2018)

ComputerGuy19 said:


> So I'm really disappointed and I love my car BUT I'm having trouble installing apps, I already enabled developer mode and allowed unknown sources in the car settings. When I plug in my flash drive that has the APK format app on it the computer detects it when I go into app installer BUT when I hit the app to install the app it doesn't install, I keep clicking on it and hear beep beep beep as I keep hitting the screen and eventually the app installer says not responding and without a play store I can't install apps, anyone have any ideas, it won't let me hit install in the app installer that came with the car? here's the site I got the APKs from https://www.apkmirror.com/
> 
> Could use some help:crying:????

Click to collapse



We've tried all of that and more. I've gone as far as writing custom APKs with a forged com signature matching ones that are already installed in the car. The unit should have seen the APK as a valid update and accepted it, but it won't. I still poke around the head unit from time to time when I come up with new ideas. I just haven't made any notable progress so I haven't posted anything. I couldn't decrypt the software update that I was given by another user.



Wheels900 said:


> Ive been watching this thread for many months now, log in every few days to see if anybody has found anything. unfortunately it feels like everyone has given up. this is my only gripe with this car, I wish i knew that before I actually spent 35k on it. Apparently, honda has locked us out of the "install" button. I have sent them a support ticket. no response yet. my hope is that everyone who wants to be ably to take advantage of the head unit, also puts in a support ticket. make honda think about their decision. hopefully unlock it in an update. wishful thinking, i know. but whats the point of the wireless charging pocket, when you have to plug in your phone to use android auto.
> also, whats the point of paying for internet for a car that cant even utilize it? sorry about the mini rant, just trying to keep this thread alive

Click to collapse



You're wasting your time. They will never unlock the head unit since it is connected to vital systems in the car. All it would take is for some person to mess up the collision avoidance system and get into a fatal wreck before there would be a major lawsuit. They claim that the unit doesn't interact with the rest of the car. Given how they push updates, and how you can toggle and adjust systems form the unit, that was a lie. So good luck, but I wouldn't hold your breath.



Casper5580 said:


> Did u guys know that u can watch video in the head unit now?

Click to collapse



How? I don't update my head unit, was it in a recent update or something?


----------



## Casper5580 (Dec 29, 2018)

Just plug ur USB Flash drive  and choose it from the unit, than you’ll see (Music, Videos) choose Vedios and you’ll find all the vedios in ur flash drive.
I’m not if it was an update or I just didn’t see that option before but it’s there now


----------



## wseverin (Jan 1, 2019)

Have had the 2018 Accord Hybrid EX-L about 6 weeks now. Been watching this thread and similar, hoping for some joy. I can get as far as getting the device ID and "unauthorized" from adb, but I'm not getting any authorization pop-up on the head unit, not even for a fleeting fraction of a second. What HU screen are you folks on when you see the fleeting authorization pop-up? Thanks!


----------



## himanshu.1691 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have been checking the thread every few days hoping someone will finally be able to Crack it.
I don't know much about Android development or cracking these things.
I know the system runs on Android 6.0.1
So my question to experienced users is:
How do I find out bugs that were found after this version or patched after this version. 
I know that lot of time security updates are there so the bugs that I find online that work for 6.0.1 might have been fixed through later updated. 
For instance the page source.android.com/security/bulletin/2016-09-01 dot html mentions some bugs..(sorry can't post links) 
I have no idea though if this will help someone. 
If an experienced member can through some light i can at least try to look for possible bugs online


----------



## dirtyhiggins (Jan 15, 2019)

Bump. 

Anymore progress on this?


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## broly10000 (Jan 15, 2019)

We're all stuck with no ADB authorization Popup. Unless someone finds a vulnerability.


----------



## carsononline (Jan 16, 2019)

May be helpful, may be old news...

Got some youtube and other video working..
1. Tether car to your phone.
2. I have a 2019 Touring, and opened the available networks.   It takes me to the ATT page to sign up for a plan for my car.  Alternately open ATT hotspot page.  This opens a browser.
3. Hold down on any word on the page and choose "websearch".
4.  Navigate to any web page.

Notes: netflix wont play videos, as well as amazon vod.  Youtube seems to be fine.  Havent tested to see what happens when driving, but thought I would float this out there in case it helps get access to anything.  I was surprised it worked.  

ibb.co slash ZNDhGMz


----------



## Machado87 (Jan 16, 2019)

Can we get a big pot of donations to maybe get some developers attention to try and getting this Hu rooted??   I'll start it off with 20$,  this could work if we get a big enough pot for this!!


----------



## Overclockedpc (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I’ve been lurking around for a while and tried messing with my 18 EX-L today. Here’s what I found:

1) power/home/source gets you to the diag menu
2) select the second option for “detailed info”
3) hold home from that menu gets you to “developer diagnosis top”

I’m assuming there’s is a “developer diagnosis second” or something along those lines where we would be able to change the usb mode but I haven’t been able to find access to that yet. 

There’s also the possibility that the menu I accessed would have an option if the usb is plugged in but plugging in an usb a-a doesn’t get any kind of prompt on my pc so I didn’t try it with it plugged in. Maybe I will in a bit. 

From what research I’ve done, Honda seems to use the port 1 under the HU when doing updates or anything like that, so I haven’t been trying port 2 at all.


----------



## Overclockedpc (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry for my previous post, I must have missed a few posts that outline the progress made so far. 

So, here’s where I am. After enabling usb debugging, setting the port to adb mode and as peripheral, my windows pc will install a driver for something like “usb mtt hub” but the second device it tries to install, it can’t find a driver for. 

I need help with which driver to use and also, at this point, adb devices gives me “and server version (32) doesn’t match this client (40), killing”. What the fix to that? I’d like to spend some time trying to figure out the authorization prompt but I can’t even get connected!


----------



## CoBrA2168 (Jan 24, 2019)

Overclockedpc said:


> Sorry for my previous post, I must have missed a few posts that outline the progress made so far.
> 
> So, here’s where I am. After enabling usb debugging, setting the port to adb mode and as peripheral, my windows pc will install a driver for something like “usb mtt hub” but the second device it tries to install, it can’t find a driver for.
> 
> I need help with which driver to use and also, at this point, adb devices gives me “and server version (32) doesn’t match this client (40), killing”. What the fix to that? I’d like to spend some time trying to figure out the authorization prompt but I can’t even get connected!

Click to collapse



You could try downgrading your adb setup on your Windows machine.  Maybe if those versions matched, you'd make more progress.

Here's some more explanation on why this might be happening (note, I do not recommend using that software as it looks sketchy and very outdated):
http://visualgdb.com/adbfix/


----------



## Overclockedpc (Jan 24, 2019)

So, I got the adb version problem fixed. I tried connecting to the car via both USB ports, port 1 yields unknown device found with no driver and no connected devices and port 2 can’t be changed from host with the usb plugged in. 

Also, at one point I was trying to scan for open ports and the head unit went black, car started giving multiple system failures and would only shift between park and neutral. I got out, locked it and returned a few minutes later and everything was fine again. Not sure if that’s normal...

How are you guys getting the driver installed and what command other than “adb devices” are you using for it to show the car on the pc?


----------



## unknownbeing (Jan 29, 2019)

Overclockedpc said:


> So, I got the adb version problem fixed. I tried connecting to the car via both USB ports, port 1 yields unknown device found with no driver and no connected devices and port 2 can’t be changed from host with the usb plugged in.
> 
> Also, at one point I was trying to scan for open ports and the head unit went black, car started giving multiple system failures and would only shift between park and neutral. I got out, locked it and returned a few minutes later and everything was fine again. Not sure if that’s normal...
> 
> How are you guys getting the driver installed and what command other than “adb devices” are you using for it to show the car on the pc?

Click to collapse



Have you tried using the Google USB driver? Past android phones I've had, need this for ADB to work. 

https://developer.android.com/studio/run/win-usb


----------



## hondapower (Feb 9, 2019)

*Head Unit Reset Procedure*

Like everyone else here, I've been messing with this off and on for months. It may be of no help at all, but I did find an easy and reliable way to reboot the head unit without pulling battery and without any "quickly shift into reverse at startup" hackery.

Power vehicle to ON, this is one step past Accessory. No brake pedal, hit Start button twice.

Hold HOME/SOURCE/POWER buttons until beep to gain access to diagnostic menu.

Hold HOME button until you gain access to the "Toggle In Line Diag" menu. The current selected setting will be "Completion". Select "Incomplete". This will reboot the head unit and open the Inline Diag Tool view.

Note here: you may feel you are stuck in this screen as the back button will not work and there is no Return button like other Diag menus. At any time in this view, you can hold HOME/SOURCE/POWER and gain access back to the main Diagnosis menu. Holding HOME there will allow you to toggle back to "Completion".

This view does a bunch of automated system tests, there are two that are manual tests. All of the boxes should change to Green color after a few seconds as the automated tests complete. You will notice 2 Gray boxes on the right, though. These are manual tests for the microphone and volume controls on the steering wheel. Hit the Volume Up or Volume Down button once, then hit the Microphone button (looks like a face) once. These boxes should turn Green and allow you to tap the Exit Diag button.

Another note: the factory documentation says you will need to clearly say 'Testing' after hitting the Microphone button on the steering wheel for that test to complete. I found this not to be the case on my 10AT 2.0 Sport. The box turned Green immediately after hitting the button.

If any automated tests fail, you will not be able to get out of the Line Diag Tool screen without doing what I said in note above. Also, if the test fails, it will not trigger the In Line Diag menu to go into Completion, which means the automated testing screen will open every time you turn the car on.

As I said above, holding HOME/SOURCE/POWER and then holding HOME will allow you to toggle the In Line Diag back to Completion which will cancel this screen from opening on every car start.


----------



## himanshu.1691 (Feb 21, 2019)

I am not sure when and if we will find a solution.
If anyone is interested and knows about Comma-ai and the products that they are making, I was curious if we can use some of those products to enhance certain aspects of the car.
I am not interested in Autopilot but still, want to add features to the car that Honda never gave it despite so many sensors and camera's in the car.
Not really sure how to proceed but if enough people are willing to contribute, maybe we can come up with something good.


----------



## himanshu.1691 (Feb 21, 2019)

Also wondering if anyone has tried https://forum.xda-developers.com/android-auto/android-auto-general/app-android-auto-3rd-party-app-enabler-t3853009


----------



## LLStarks (Mar 6, 2019)

carsononline said:


> May be helpful, may be old news...
> 
> Got some youtube and other video working..
> 1. Tether car to your phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you've found a good entry point. I wonder if Honda left in the GPL Legal Info browser access. If you can launch a browser, that basically opens the door to any exploit we can deliver through that. Whether it's a Webkit root escalation, Dirtycow, or something new I don't know.

Very similar to what people did for the 2019 Civic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g64Ikm9c2w

If there's an equivalent menu on the Accord and it allows text selection, you should be able to do a web search and launch a browser. No ADB needed.


----------



## cam1pbell (Mar 13, 2019)

LLStarks said:


> I think you've found a good entry point. I wonder if Honda left in the GPL Legal Info browser access. If you can launch a browser, that basically opens the door to any exploit we can deliver through that. Whether it's a Webkit root escalation, Dirtycow, or something new I don't know.
> 
> Very similar to what people did for the 2019 Civic:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked. I watched YouTube videos but you cannot drive with it it turns off then you have to go through the process all over again


----------



## krytikul (Apr 8, 2019)

cam1pbell said:


> This worked. I watched YouTube videos but you cannot drive with it it turns off then you have to go through the process all over again

Click to collapse



Do you mind describing the steps you took to get the browser? I am unable to open anything through the GPL page. Thanks


----------



## cam1pbell (Apr 8, 2019)

krytikul said:


> Do you mind describing the steps you took to get the browser? I am unable to open anything through the GPL page. Thanks

Click to collapse



If you click on the box next to the clock that has the signal , msg, and other information icons . It will pop up something that says sign in to hot spot click that then hold down any word and it will pop up and say web search click on it then the browser pops up and you can type in YouTube and play videos but you must have your hot spot from your phone or a wifi connected to your Car


----------



## Wheels900 (May 4, 2019)

bumping this thread, 
I had 5 hour break between a 24 hour shift at work. woulda been nice to watch a movie or something on headunit while i waited. i tried the the browser trick, but either the loophole got closed, or I just wasnt doing it right.:crying:


----------



## unknownbeing (May 7, 2019)

cam1pbell said:


> If you click on the box next to the clock that has the signal , msg, and other information icons . It will pop up something that says sign in to hot spot click that then hold down any word and it will pop up and say web search click on it then the browser pops up and you can type in YouTube and play videos but you must have your hot spot from your phone or a wifi connected to your Car

Click to collapse



Pretty sure this only works on the touring models with the AT&T LTE (in the US, not sure about other countries) connection.


----------



## southflorida1980 (May 16, 2019)

What does the PS audio setting do and stand for? Thanks


----------



## AccordSp18 (Jul 1, 2019)

Could you please explain how you got access?


----------



## PashaF (Jul 13, 2019)

Any updates on getting access to browser for 2019 Accord?  The above methods appear to be valid only on 2018.


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## cam1pbell (Aug 14, 2019)

PashaF said:


> Any updates on getting access to browser for 2019 Accord? The above methods appear to be valid only on 2018.

Click to collapse



This is the only thing that I came across in a while. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R8UgZjolisY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## thekyle2000 (Sep 3, 2019)

"export user settings" creates an encrypted system_settings.ab on the USB drive. It looks like a standard adb backup format. If we find the password, we can change settings, re-enceypt, and "import user settings", possibly turning off USB apk validation or make the browser available. Can someone try export settings from one unit and import on a different unit to see if the password is the same on all units or if it is randomly generated on each unit


----------



## thekyle2000 (Sep 6, 2019)

The Accord 2018 Sport head unit 39540-TVA-A11 (A11, A12, A13) says "Set No. AH1801". The fcc has a lot of info about AH1801 at fccid.io slash ACJAH1801


----------



## Nikola2105 (Dec 9, 2019)

*language*

hi, i am from Ukraine, can you somehow install (flash) the russian language on accord 2018?  thanks


----------



## ComputerGuy19 (Dec 9, 2019)

*How did u do it*



Stunod7 said:


> So I’m not certain how or if it helps, but I have been able to get access to the web browser on my 18 Accord.

Click to collapse




How did you do it?


----------



## Lgarzon90 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi there, could you please share how is it exactly that you got the browser to work? I have the 2019 Accord Touring model


----------



## xsq881117 (Mar 6, 2020)

Can we hack the head unit by TTL?


----------



## alielya20 (Mar 7, 2020)

one year  and their is nothing


----------



## xsq881117 (Mar 8, 2020)

On a chinese forum, I saw someone installed the APPs, but I don’t know how he did it.
You should have a look
URL of the post：
https://ngabbs.com/read.php?tid=17718611


----------



## AragornElessar86 (Apr 14, 2020)

I just got an update on my headunit. Not sure if it was there before, but now there's an "app installer" app in my "all apps" list. What APK would I try to install to see if I can make wireless AA work?


----------



## LayLow86 (May 9, 2020)

There is a guy on YouTube. His name channel name is “Honda Jon”. I think he has a video describing how to do what you guys are trying to do. Hope it helps


----------



## xsq881117 (May 12, 2020)

LayLow86 said:


> There is a guy on YouTube. His name channel name is “Honda Jon”. I think he has a video describing how to do what you guys are trying to do. Hope it helps

Click to collapse



Thank you.
I've watched his channel and it does have a lot of practical stuff. But there's nothing related to app installation.:crying:


----------



## indam (Jun 4, 2020)

htt-ps /-/petapixel.com/2020/06/03/if-you-set-this-photo-as-your-wallpaper-it-can-brick-your-android-phone/

How about this bug, will it break the jail of accord?


----------



## ComputerGuy19 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stunod7 said:


> So I’m not certain how or if it helps, but I have been able to get access to the web browser on my 18 Accord.

Click to collapse




how did you do it?


----------



## Mohabbadi (Oct 23, 2020)

Any update so far? can we use wireless keyboard and open search or settings using shortcuts ?


----------



## Mohabbadi (Nov 5, 2020)

imgur.com/a/87CvtgS
is that normal when connecting the laptop (USB-A to USB A) ?

Update:
I’ve found a way to reboot the complete system
1-Activate ADB mode using phone+ brightness +power
2-Activate normal mode using the same method.
3- connect the iphone the usb port no 2(armrest console)
4- open apple carplay the system will automatically reboot.
Whenever you connect your iphone the system will reboot


----------



## sharath91221 (Jun 1, 2021)

broly10000 said:


> HI all,
> 
> So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were you able to break through?


----------



## Spiteful Monkey (Aug 21, 2021)

Has the emmc in the unit ever been lifted and dumped?


----------



## Jeffan (Sep 9, 2021)

Spiteful Monkey said:


> Has the emmc in the unit ever been lifted and dumped?

Click to collapse



I have the dumpfile,but it's chinese version.

I could edit the Launcher database using backup/restore in factory settings,and I can start some app like Browser or Apkinstaller, but browser did not have storage permissons, and apkinstaller could not install apps successful.  HondaLink has a debug mode ,bug it's been disabled in China


----------



## Jeffan (Sep 9, 2021)

The android backup password is "[email protected]&", you can use https://github.com/nelenkov/android-backup-extractor to extractor this backup and repack it, HondaLink app (packageName:com.honda.telematics.core) has a debug mode,when preference debug_home_page set to 1, in debug mode,you can startactivity/sendbroadcast through webview





If anyone knows about .so file decompile,pls contact me. I only knows about android app/java decompile


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeffan said:


> The android backup password is "[email protected]&", you can use https://github.com/nelenkov/android-backup-extractor to extractor this backup and repack it, HondaLink app (packageName:com.honda.telematics.core) has a debug mode,when preference debug_home_page set to 1, in debug mode,you can startactivity/sendbroadcast through webview
> 
> View attachment 5405717
> 
> If anyone knows about .so file decompile,pls contact me. I only knows about android app/java decompile

Click to collapse



This is a huge leap forward. Nice work

To test this on a US accord, I'd just need to run adb backup, correct?


----------



## Jeffan (Oct 2, 2021)

BarackMitzvah said:


> This is a huge leap forward. Nice work
> 
> To test this on a US accord, I'd just need to run adb backup, correct?

Click to collapse



adb cannot use in accord，you should run save users memory in factory settings，it will create an android backup in you u disk


----------



## sickpyro (Oct 29, 2021)

cam1pbell said:


> This is the only thing that I came across in a while.

Click to collapse



on android 7 there is an easter egg that allows you to launch a browser that plays the rick astley song... yes its true. in android auto enable the developer tools then change application mode to "developer" in the developer settings. connect your phone to your car and then launch android auto, on your car screen select the app with the android auto icon, scroll down and click UX Prototype... this will open up youtube in a browser and you can change the video and watch any youtube you want..... but, at least for me, the keyboard doesnt show up so i cant type anything.


----------



## thekyle2000 (Jan 24, 2022)

I can now use the web browser in my Accord sport 2018 thanks to what has been posted here and on the chinese site. In case anyone needs a recap. You can get a rar file from https://ngabbs.com/read.php?tid=17718611 extract the system_setting_value.ab to a thumb drive. In the car hold home, volume, source. Press the second menu option, then Functional Setup, Save User's Memory, Import. It will replace your main menu icons. The honda link icon with chinese on the second page is a web browser


----------



## vikdr (Jan 24, 2022)

thekyle2000 said:


> I can now use the web browser in my Accord sport 2018 thanks to what has been posted here and on the chinese site. In case anyone needs a recap. You can get a rar file from https://img.nga.178.com/attachments/mon_202109/09/-7da9Qj7d-b5xyZa.rar extract the system_setting_value.ab (or attached file) to a thumb drive. In the car hold home, volume, source. Press the second menu option, then Functional Setup, Save User's Memory, Import. It will replace your main menu icons. The honda link icon with chinese on the second page is a web browser

Click to collapse



Hi. cant open your link


----------



## thekyle2000 (Jan 24, 2022)

vikdr said:


> Hi. cant open your link

Click to collapse



Changed to https://ngabbs.com/read.php?tid=17718611


----------



## vikdr (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## jermo (Feb 11, 2022)

thekyle2000 said:


> I can now use the web browser in my Accord sport 2018 thanks to what has been posted here and on the chinese site. In case anyone needs a recap. You can get a rar file from https://ngabbs.com/read.php?tid=17718611 extract the system_setting_value.ab to a thumb drive. In the car hold home, volume, source. Press the second menu option, then Functional Setup, Save User's Memory, Import. It will replace your main menu icons. The honda link icon with chinese on the second page is a web browser

Click to collapse



Well this is awesome! Now all I need to figure out is how to get the internet connected lol Figured it would run off my phone being connected via USB but I guess not...


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Feb 17, 2022)

thekyle2000 said:


> I can now use the web browser in my Accord sport 2018 thanks to what has been posted here and on the chinese site. In case anyone needs a recap. You can get a rar file from https://ngabbs.com/read.php?tid=17718611 extract the system_setting_value.ab to a thumb drive. In the car hold home, volume, source. Press the second menu option, then Functional Setup, Save User's Memory, Import. It will replace your main menu icons. The honda link icon with chinese on the second page is a web browser

Click to collapse



Is there any negatives to doing this in your opinion, and can it be reverted?

This is potentially very exciting, a head unit root would be amazing!

Does this work on the larger head units found in the EX-L/Touring trims

If this is consistently usable, then next move is to contact the HondaHack guys


----------



## thekyle2000 (Feb 19, 2022)

BarackMitzvah said:


> Is there any negatives to doing this in your opinion, and can it be reverted?
> 
> This is potentially very exciting, a head unit root would be amazing!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Chinese backup only has home menu configuration in it. Half the time the browser icon shows up in Chinese.  When you install it, it overwrites your home menu configuration . So you have to spend a few minutes adding and removing icons. Some people might find this difficult. Since it changes so little, not much reason to revert, but factory reset will revert it. I had trouble modifying my own save file, repacking/encrypting it, and importing it. It probably has something to do with my tar program (WinRAR) rearranging files in a different order than the radio wants them in. I want to modify the home menu to make it launch the android music player, the navigation app that seems to be installed, and some other apps that have more filesystem permissions to try to modify APK whitelist etc. I think root is within reach, just need to spend some time working on it.


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Feb 19, 2022)

thekyle2000 said:


> The Chinese backup only has home menu configuration in it. Half the time the browser icon shows up in Chinese.  When you install it, it overwrites your home menu configuration . So you have to spend a few minutes adding and removing icons. Some people might find this difficult. Since it changes so little, not much reason to revert, but factory reset will revert it. I had trouble modifying my own save file, repacking/encrypting it, and importing it. It probably has something to do with my tar program (WinRAR) rearranging files in a different order than the radio wants them in. I want to modify the home menu to make it launch the android music player, the navigation app that seems to be installed, and some other apps that have more filesystem permissions to try to modify APK whitelist etc. I think root is within reach, just need to spend some time working on it.

Click to collapse



That's awesome, do you think you can personally get it done, or do we need to recruit some help?


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Mar 1, 2022)

jermo said:


> Well this is awesome! Now all I need to figure out is how to get the internet connected lol Figured it would run off my phone being connected via USB but I guess not...

Click to collapse



Could the head unit not just be connected to a home WiFi AP and access the internet that way? There is a built in WiFi radio + networks can be added via the Connections Menu in Settings


----------



## jermo (Mar 3, 2022)

BarackMitzvah said:


> Is there any negatives to doing this in your opinion, and can it be reverted?
> 
> This is potentially very exciting, a head unit root would be amazing!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been trying this in my 2018 touring since I posted, so about a month now. It's been awesome! Only little issues I see is it takes a while to automatically connect to my hotspot but it does eventually. It's a bit slow and slow at responding/laggy when interacting with it but just gotta be patient and i'm watching youtube on my way to work via my cell phone hot spot. Sometimes the audio doesn't play when I first start up the car so I've found to go to a new video and then go back to the one I was watching...the sound plays fine after that.
Also I do have some random, unusable icons on the main menu that have chinese writing on them or something which is bizarre...



BarackMitzvah said:


> Could the head unit not just be connected to a home WiFi AP and access the internet that way? There is a built in WiFi radio + networks can be added via the Connections Menu in Settings

Click to collapse



Played with the headunit a bit and just turned my cell phone hotspot on. Connected to it and we are good!


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Mar 3, 2022)

jermo said:


> Been trying this in my 2018 touring since I posted, so about a month now. It's been awesome! Only little issues I see is it takes a while to automatically connect to my hotspot but it does eventually. It's a bit slow and slow at responding/laggy when interacting with it but just gotta be patient and i'm watching youtube on my way to work via my cell phone hot spot. Sometimes the audio doesn't play when I first start up the car so I've found to go to a new video and then go back to the one I was watching...the sound plays fine after that.
> Also I do have some random, unusable icons on the main menu that have chinese writing on them or something which is bizarre...
> 
> 
> Played with the headunit a bit and just turned my cell phone hotspot on. Connected to it and we are good!

Click to collapse



hell yeah. So really the goal should be to use the browser to obtain root, and then after that revert to stock settings, eh?


----------



## jermo (Mar 3, 2022)

BarackMitzvah said:


> hell yeah. So really the goal should be to use the browser to obtain root, and then after that revert to stock settings, eh?

Click to collapse



Not entirely sure how that would go and how complicated it would be. It would def be nice to have the stock stuff back instead of random stuff in chinese...but it's all good, I know exactly what to press to open youtube lol I feel like rooting it and getting crazy with the headunit would just make it slower. It seems like it barely has enough memory to do the basic **** it's set out to do ya know...


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Mar 3, 2022)

jermo said:


> Not entirely sure how that would go and how complicated it would be. It would def be nice to have the stock stuff back instead of random stuff in chinese...but it's all good, I know exactly what to press to open youtube lol I feel like rooting it and getting crazy with the headunit would just make it slower. It seems like it barely has enough memory to do the basic **** it's set out to do ya know...

Click to collapse



Sure... But this is XDA 

I want to install things like HondaHack + hondata


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Mar 4, 2022)

jermo said:


> Not entirely sure how that would go and how complicated it would be. It would def be nice to have the stock stuff back instead of random stuff in chinese...but it's all good, I know exactly what to press to open youtube lol I feel like rooting it and getting crazy with the headunit would just make it slower. It seems like it barely has enough memory to do the basic **** it's set out to do ya know...

Click to collapse



Here's an idea: Is it possible to download an apk via the browser and get it to install?

If this circumvents the standard USB based install method the sky is the limit really - No root needed!


----------



## aziz.121 (Apr 21, 2022)

BarackMitzvah said:


> Here's an idea: Is it possible to download an apk via the browser and get it to install?
> 
> If this circumvents the standard USB based install method the sky is the limit really - No root needed!

Click to collapse



I just tried that and it didn't work.







I've seen people talk about this problem happing to some android phones and virtual devises running android. Some suggest clear cache and allow browser storage on setting but I didn't get time to try that.

Also, there is android package installer show up when I did that but when I tried to install app using it it shows parse error


----------



## imcxda (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> The android backup password is "[email protected]&", you can use https://github.com/nelenkov/android-backup-extractor to extractor this backup and repack it, HondaLink app (packageName:com.honda.telematics.core) has a debug mode,when preference debug_home_page set to 1, in debug mode,you can startactivity/sendbroadcast through webview
> 
> View attachment 5405717
> 
> If anyone knows about .so file decompile,pls contact me. I only knows about android app/java decompile

Click to collapse



Thanks for the password! After spending much time I think I figured out how they sideloaded apps. 

Under com.panasonic.automotive.home/db/launcher.db/favorites they created a shortcut called "U盘安装" with the following data: file:///storage/0F75-1879/A.apk#Intent;type=application/vnd.android.package-archive;launchFlags=0x10000000;component=com.android.packageinstaller/.PackageInstallerActivity;sourceBounds=382%20360%20640%20600;l.profile=0;end

This makes me think that mounting a flash drive called 0F75-1879 with A.apk in the root would allow you to install any APK. I tested this theory but it did not work because the shortcut does not appear on my head unit. I cannot for the life of me edit the adb backup and make it accept it during a restore. It goes through the normal restore process but nothing changes. Maybe someone else will have some luck: guide-how-to-extract-create-or-edit-android-adb-backups.2011811


----------



## imcxda (Sep 30, 2022)

imcxda said:


> Thanks for the password! After spending much time I think I figured out how they sideloaded apps.
> 
> Under com.panasonic.automotive.home/db/launcher.db/favorites they created a shortcut called "U盘安装" with the following data: file:///storage/0F75-1879/A.apk#Intent;type=application/vnd.android.package-archive;launchFlags=0x10000000;component=com.android.packageinstaller/.PackageInstallerActivity;sourceBounds=382%20360%20640%20600;l.profile=0;end
> 
> This makes me think that mounting a flash drive called 0F75-1879 with A.apk in the root would allow you to install any APK. I tested this theory but it did not work because the shortcut does not appear on my head unit. I cannot for the life of me edit the adb backup and make it accept it during a restore. It goes through the normal restore process but nothing changes. Maybe someone else will have some luck: guide-how-to-extract-create-or-edit-android-adb-backups.2011811

Click to collapse



Update: I was able to change the data finally - I modified HDMI to become the A.apk redirector and unfortunately it just says "Parse error - There is a problem parsing the package." I tried YouTube and ES File Explorer - maybe it is locked down with the signatures at the Android level?


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Jeffan (Sep 30, 2022)

imcxda said:


> Thanks for the password! After spending much time I think I figured out how they sideloaded apps.
> 
> Under com.panasonic.automotive.home/db/launcher.db/favorites they created a shortcut called "U盘安装" with the following data: file:///storage/0F75-1879/A.apk#Intent;type=application/vnd.android.package-archive;launchFlags=0x10000000;component=com.android.packageinstaller/.PackageInstallerActivity;sourceBounds=382%20360%20640%20600;l.profile=0;end
> 
> This makes me think that mounting a flash drive called 0F75-1879 with A.apk in the root would allow you to install any APK. I tested this theory but it did not work because the shortcut does not appear on my head unit. I cannot for the life of me edit the adb backup and make it accept it during a restore. It goes through the normal restore process but nothing changes. Maybe someone else will have some luck: guide-how-to-extract-create-or-edit-android-adb-backups.2011811

Click to collapse



Haha, I create this backup and shared it in QQ(a Chinese IM), this could not install app, because PackageManagerService will compare apk signature with the whitelist (which extract from /system/app/WhiteList.apk   assets/whitelist.zip when system startup and SystemServer.run()), and you will received a package install error.
You can write apk into emmc data partition directly using some hardware, and app can run normally, but after you do factory reset, all data will be wiped, we are still trying to find a more convenient way to install the app.


----------



## Jeffan (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> Haha, I create this backup and shared it in QQ(a Chinese IM), this could not install app, because PackageManagerService will compare apk signature with the whitelist (which extract from /system/app/WhiteList.apk   assets/whitelist.zip when system startup and SystemServer.run()), and you will received a package install error.
> You can write apk into emmc data partition directly using some hardware, and app can run normally, but after you do factory reset, all data will be wiped, we are still trying to find a more convenient way to install the app.

Click to collapse


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1F3fczroZzIJ8od5Hu6kOcBnP9gMuBIQO/view?usp=sharing
This is the WhiteList.apk , whitelist will extract to /data/whitelist/whitelist.xml , but when I modify this whitelist, it seems not working


----------



## Jeffan (Sep 30, 2022)

thekyle2000 said:


> The Chinese backup only has home menu configuration in it. Half the time the browser icon shows up in Chinese.  When you install it, it overwrites your home menu configuration . So you have to spend a few minutes adding and removing icons. Some people might find this difficult. Since it changes so little, not much reason to revert, but factory reset will revert it. I had trouble modifying my own save file, repacking/encrypting it, and importing it. It probably has something to do with my tar program (WinRAR) rearranging files in a different order than the radio wants them in. I want to modify the home menu to make it launch the android music player, the navigation app that seems to be installed, and some other apps that have more filesystem permissions to try to modify APK whitelist etc. I think root is within reach, just need to spend some time working on it.

Click to collapse



You can edit the backup file using some Hex edit tool , do not using any zip tools ,it will broke the backup file, or you can install an app that packagename equals to the Honda Launcher into your rooted devices (phone,tablet etc.), and push the edit data into your phone , and backup the data using android backup, then repack it using the Honda password.


----------



## IndulgeInXDA (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> You can edit the backup file using some Hex edit tool , do not using any zip tools ,it will broke the backup file, or you can install an app that packagename equals to the Honda Launcher into your rooted devices (phone,tablet etc.), and push the edit data into your phone , and backup the data using android backup, then repack it using the Honda password.

Click to collapse



so theoretically we could install a package disabler on the os ?


----------



## hondahacker/hacker (Oct 1, 2022)

I cant find a way to edit the.ab file.


Also wondering used a .ab file that is from a different android device would i be able to restore to original


----------



## xennex2 (Oct 7, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> The android backup password is "[email protected]&"
> 
> If anyone knows about .so file decompile,pls contact me. I only knows about android app/java decompile

Click to collapse



How did you get the password?

For the .so file perhaps https://github.com/KYHSGeekCode/Android-Disassembler otherwise IDA

Additionally, I can connect to the using adb but cannot get the device to be authorized.  Not sure what the next step would be.

And to unpack the backup I found that android backup processor worked.

```
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_341\bin\java.exe" -jar android-backup-processor\abp.jar -debug unpack system_setting_value.ab out.tar "[email protected]&"
```

It would not be that hard to take the Chinese backup file and apply the same changed to a US backup file.  The main change is in launcher.db (sqlite file) where the favorites table has an entry

```
oid.intent.action.MAIN;category=android.intent.category.LAUNCHER;launchFlags=0x14200000;component=com.android.browser/.BrowserActivity;sourceBounds=898%20120%201156%20360;l.profile=0;end
```

I'm not sure if it even needs to be re-encrypted in the backup; the dash should be able to load unencrypted.


----------



## Jeffan (Oct 9, 2022)

xennex2 said:


> How did you get the password?
> 
> For the .so file perhaps https://github.com/KYHSGeekCode/Android-Disassembler otherwise IDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Password is from SaveUserMemoryDiag.apk, you need to encrypted the backup using same password or SaveuserMemoryDiag would not restore the backup


----------



## xennex2 (Oct 9, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> Password is from SaveUserMemoryDiag.apk, you need to encrypted the backup using same password or SaveuserMemoryDiag would not restore the backup

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Now I just need to get the adb link authorized.


----------



## hondahacker/hacker (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm new to this forum.Any ideas on using a  adb backup with ssh/adb enabled??????


----------



## Jeffan (Oct 10, 2022)

xennex2 said:


> Thanks.  Now I just need to get the adb link authorized.

Click to collapse



You cannot get adb authorized


----------



## funkvps (Oct 11, 2022)

I can do the .so decompile using IDA/hex-rays. The problems is whether the currently backup/restore process can import new apps into headunit. (Esspecially the building in app, as hacking the whitelist.app is critical)


----------



## Jeffan (Oct 15, 2022)

I know why adb unauthorized !!!  because Honda (or panasonic)  using a custom adbd , and it only allows special adb_keys to connect ,  but sadly, it's all in boot.img, if I edit the boot.img,  system would not start


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Oct 25, 2022)

Ahh interesting! I wonder if it's a checksum that needs modifications 


Jeffan said:


> I know why adb unauthorized !!!  because Honda (or panasonic)  using a custom adbd , and it only allows special adb_keys to connect ,  but sadly, it's all in boot.img, if I edit the boot.img,  system would not start
> below is boot.img and adbd file

Click to collapse


----------



## MFKilla (Oct 26, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> I know why adb unauthorized !!!  because Honda (or panasonic)  using a custom adbd , and it only allows special adb_keys to connect ,  but sadly, it's all in boot.img, if I edit the boot.img,  system would not start
> below is boot.img and adbd file

Click to collapse



need to unlock the bootloader to use that method


----------



## MFKilla (Oct 26, 2022)

patch boot.img with magisk and try to flash it. Maybe it will work.


----------



## Jeffan (Oct 27, 2022)

MFKilla said:


> patch boot.img with magisk and try to flash it. Maybe it will work.

Click to collapse



nope, magisk will broke the boot.img, qualcomm secure boot will check aboot and boot,  we modify the aboot and boot in eng machine, it works, but if we put it into user machine, it's not working


----------



## MFKilla (Oct 27, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> nope, magisk will broke the boot.img, qualcomm secure boot will check aboot and boot,  we modify the aboot and boot in eng machine, it works, but if we put it into user machine, it's not working

Click to collapse



did you find recovery or fastboot mode?


----------



## Jeffan (Oct 27, 2022)

MFKilla said:


> did you find recovery or fastboot mode?

Click to collapse



I edit the emmc directly, no need to run recovery or Factbook, but if you want to use recovery,  forceloading can run recovery update, or you can put update data into /fotadata  but original recovery will check update package signature


----------



## MFKilla (Oct 27, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> I edit the emmc directly, no need to run recovery or Factbook, but if you want to use recovery,  forceloading can run recovery update, or you can put update data into /fotadata  but original recovery will check update package signature

Click to collapse



you are using JTAG or just edit rom files? 
fastboot need to try to unlock bootloader thats why i`m asking
PS: HU has qualcomm or MTK soc?


----------



## Jeffan (Oct 27, 2022)

MFKilla said:


> you are using JTAG or just edit rom files?
> fastboot need to try to unlock bootloader thats why i`m asking
> PS: HU has qualcomm or MTK soc?

Click to collapse



already unlocked bl, because test HU system could launch after edit about and boot

Qualcomm apq8064


----------



## broly10000 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all,

So far I've been reading the threads here for the Civic and the Pilot for hacking the Honda head unit for installing Waze and Google Play Music, but nothing seems to work with the 2018 Accord, I may be missing something.. I don's seem to need anything else so far. Just getting tired of the slow charges, using my music just from my phone and having to turn on and off "Stay Awake" from the developers menu on my phone for Waze to get GPS signal. So I was thinking of just going back to Bluetooth Calls and using a 256GB drive in the USB with MP3 and FLAC files ad using Waze directly from the head unit. Will also like to install an app that will get rid of the 50hz bass roll-off from the head unit and a better EQ, 3 bands is not enough adjustment or I might just go and buy a DSR1 processor.

This is what I've done so far

1. Enable developers mode on the head unit.
2. Enable ADB
3. Go to the yellow diagnostics menu and check all settings, can't seem to find a wireless ADB setting or how to change from device/Host mode.
4. Extract the app info text from the app I want to install but cant find the White list file to update without going into device mode first to navigate the file structure.

My head unit is running Android 6 and all works fine, is just the small inconveniences. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## MFKilla (Oct 27, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> already unlocked bl, because test HU system could launch after edit about and boot
> 
> Qualcomm apq8064

Click to collapse



can you send me in PM how to unlock?


----------



## tomupec (Nov 2, 2022)

Jeffan said:


> nope, magisk will broke the boot.img, qualcomm secure boot will check aboot and boot,  we modify the aboot and boot in eng machine, it works, but if we put it into user machine, it's not working

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "eng machine"? Does that refer to some kind of prototype hardware with Qualcomm secure boot disabled? Can I ask how you get one of that?


----------



## Feras239250 (Nov 2, 2022)

Well there is one thing I would like to ask about.  I think the screen hardware is almost the same between all of them.  But why can't Apple CarPlay only be activated on specific models wirelessly?  Can we find a solution to that?


----------



## Feras239250 (Nov 2, 2022)

Also, after the icon of the package installer appeared, I tried to install several applications, but that did not work. I think because you mentioned that there is a white list. Then I thought to install something mainly from the applications in the system, so I tried the settings. apk. Some steps are done and then an error appears
Can't we take advantage of this, for example, by building different applications with the same name that are on the white list instead of the ones we do not benefit from, for example, Google Map instead of navigation .. or other applications instead of NFC because I found it within the applications and it is of no use except in certain areas


----------

